# New space marine color scheme



## Arcticor (Mar 19, 2011)

Hello everyone. I am creating a new blood angels successor chapter. I'm thinking something along the lines of Knights of the Silver Flame, as they will have silver flame painted on the black shoulder. I'm having issues deciding the color of the eyes. As of now they're regal blue. Any thoughts? This is what I have so far:










Tell me what you think. Again, silver fire on the black shoulderpad. And if I can find a knightly crest or shield and sword or something, ill put it on the red shoulderpad in black as their chapter symbol.

Thanks in advance
-Arcticor.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

I think that you should make the eyes the same colour as the red on the shoulder pad.


----------



## Arcticor (Mar 19, 2011)

Hows this?









Also, the picture doesnt show purity seals or weapons. What are your thoughts on those? I am thinking regal blue for the wax on the seals, and maybe follow the scheme for the shoulders? so things held in the right hand are red and things held in the left hand are black? just a thought.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Be prepared to field a lot of "why do those Grey Knights have bolters?" questions.

They'd look cool though. :victory:


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Blue or Purple on the wax would look nice I think, as well as add a spot of colour. The red on the weapons would be nice as well ... something like what I have done on the Reclusiarch that I painted last year. I put the red on just the side casing as you can see. Looks nice if done proper.










Without the clearcoat.


----------



## Arcticor (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for the comments guys. Ill go with dark purple purity seals, I think that will look nice. One question though for the weapons some space marines hold their chainswords in their left hand and other hold them in their right hand. Should i make the casing on the weapons hand specific (chainsword in right hand is red, in left is black) or weapon specific? As of now I am soaking a tac marine in some paint stripper and ill paint him up and show you guys what he would look like, if you want.

edit: OH. and if i cant find a suitable knightly icon to put on their shoulders (red one), or if I think it makes them look too gray knighty, ill put on a black blood angels symbol on the red shoulder.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

I think you should keep the shoulder pad, eyes and wax seals etc as the same colour ie: red. This is what's called a spot colour. It helps draw together the differing elements of the model together and makes it seem cohesive. 

Failing that keep the shoulder pad red but then do the eyes, wax seals, weapons etc all the same colour, for example purple as you mentioned (though purple weapons would look odd so perhaps keep those black). This still makes it a spot colour and keeps the scheme tidy. One thing you don't want is too many colours, especially on space marine models. 

If you're looking for knightly symbols try the Brettonian range. Their knights come with little shields and such you could use. As do Grey Knights. You could also perhaps give each marine his own heraldry, either on one shoulder pad, shield or knee pad for that knightly look. Simple geo-metric shapes and colours are a simple and effective way to create heraldry.


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

building off of what DeathKlokk said, Grey Knights are the coolest space marines (except maybe mass thunderwolves). They don't have the darth vader masks, they don't need 2 hands for a ridiculously short bolter, and they didn't forget their close combat weapons at home.

That has nothing to do with the colour scheme, but you already have my feedback.

what fun waiting for the models to strip. Good luck.


----------



## Arcticor (Mar 19, 2011)

Do you think there would be a cheaper way to get the bretonnian knight transfer sheets than buying a box of them? cause its like 35 dollars for 16 of them... Also, ill have the mini done soon he just finished stripping


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

Isn't it 35 bucks for 8 of them? and instead of buying the transfers just paint on some symbols.


----------



## Arcticor (Mar 19, 2011)

I have pictures for you guys! My camera isnt the best (phone camera) and its my first time working with gray, but this is just a concept to see if the colors work together. Also turns out, for me, gray is a bitch to work with. Hopefully ill learn how to work with it. Anyway, pictures. 





































The flames on the shoulder pad are more silver than white in real life, my camera just makes them look white. Also, the chainsword, plasma pistol casing, eyes, and shoulder are painted scab red. Skulls, plasma in the plasma pistol and purity seal wax is purple. Doesnt show up too well on my camera but its there in real life. Tell me what you think!

Also, ive been thinking about chapter names. I'm thinking either Knights of the Silver Flame, or The Grayflame. Which one do you guys like?

-Arcticor


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Hate to say it but wait for the new paint line.


----------



## Arcticor (Mar 19, 2011)

Why? I mean yeah there are more paints but is there any other reason?


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Arcticor said:


> Why? I mean yeah there are more paints but is there any other reason?


All the colors are brighter or darker so its damn near impossible to get perfect matches we tried on the weekend with the samples of the new colors.:shok:


----------

